# Mogul Pants



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2008)

Where can I find mogul pants?  I can not find any sites that have them.  These are the mogul specific pants with the different color on the knees.  They look baggy and comfortable.  Anybody know where to the them?


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 2, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Where can I find mogul pants?  I can not find any sites that have them.  These are the mogul specific pants with the different color on the knees.  They look baggy and comfortable.  Anybody know where to the them?



They're getting harder and harder to find these days.  I guess the demand is pretty low.  predatorwear used to have them but I think they went out of business.

Most of the kids that compete these days just attach cloth or plastic sheeting to regular pants.  I've seen them pinned on with safety pins, duct taped on, and some nicely sewn on.    Some guy at the EQS B champinships had some sweet day glo orange patches put in with black tape.  THey looked pretty cool.


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg has some... hopefully he'll chime in with where they came from.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

eBay. There used to be a lot of Predatorwear pants on there. I seem to remember there being a lot from eBayers in Maine. Tough to find now, but maybe you'll have better luck as the season gets closer.

They really have made me a much better bump skier... :razz:


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2008)

You could always paint your knees.  Isn't that what jonnypoach did?


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

severine said:


> You could always paint your knees.  Isn't that what jonnypoach did?



Uh huh... :roll: :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

severine said:


> You could always paint your knees.  Isn't that what jonnypoach did?



Yeah, and it looked so rad too...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2008)

I like the mogul pants with kneepads..you know what the kneepads are for???  Ask Monica Lewinsky..lol


----------



## powhunter (Sep 2, 2008)

severine said:


> You could always paint your knees.  Isn't that what jonnypoach did?



them iron on patches work pretty good too


steve


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 2, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Where can I find mogul pants? I can not find any sites that have them. These are the mogul specific pants with the different color on the knees. They look baggy and comfortable. Anybody know where to the them?


 
Check out some snowboarding pants. They're baggy and comfortable, and they usually have reinforced knee and bum patches for dragging your knuckles and landing on your ass from the booters!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 2, 2008)

The store I work at was a big seller of Predetor.  We bought a ton of leftovers when they went out of buissness last year.  I will check what we have left when I go back to work this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The store I work at was a big seller of Predetor.  We bought a ton of leftovers when they went out of buissness last year.  I will check what we have left when I go back to work this weekend.



Let us know, I wouldn't mind getting a pair of fair priced mogul pants.  Greg's are rad!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Let us know, I wouldn't mind getting a pair of fair priced mogul pants.  Greg's are rad!



Will pants be a requirement to be a C.L.I.T. too now? I won't be able to afford to be in the elite group:grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

severine said:


> You could always paint your knees.  Isn't that what jonnypoach did?





Greg said:


> Uh huh... :roll: :lol:





bvibert said:


> Yeah, and it looked so rad too...





powhunter said:


> them iron on patches work pretty good too
> 
> 
> steve



my suggestion is still being denied.  duct tape Xs on the ol' knees is the way to go!


----------



## Marc (Sep 3, 2008)

I want snow white mogul pants so no one can tell how bad my form is, at least from the waste down.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Will pants be a requirement to be a C.L.I.T. too now? I won't be able to afford to be in the elite group:grin:



come over to the dark side then.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> come over to the dark side then.



This should be your avatar:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 3, 2008)

do you have to change pants if you want to ski a groomer?


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> do you have to change pants if you want to ski a groomer?



Yes. But who skis groomers?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> do you have to change pants if you want to ski a groomer?



If you _want_ to then yes, if you _have_ to then no.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yes. But who skis groomers?



until your quest for worldwide mogul-ation is complete...all of us.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> until your quest for worldwide mogul-ation is complete...all of us.



:lol: We'll settle for a 1/3 of all terrain ungroomed. Fair?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: We'll settle for a 1/3 of all terrain ungroomed. Fair?



no no, I'd prefer 40-50%


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yes. But who skis groomers?



It's hard to resist the early morning fresh cord on non-powder days..laying down some railroad tracks which have only been possible since the advent of shaped skis...right Chase??


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 4, 2008)

*Fate Clothing*

When I was at Abasin and they were having Mogul competitions, Vince of Fate clothing was there.  I met him and chatted for a bit.
Check out his line.
http://www.fateclothing.com/team.htm


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> When I was at Abasin and they were having Mogul competitions, Vince of Fate clothing was there.  I met him and chatted for a bit.
> Check out his line.
> http://www.fateclothing.com/team.htm



No mogul pants there.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 4, 2008)

I hadn't looked at the Fate site, only know that they had some mogul interests at Abasin

I did find this in a search, but the pants don't have the competition flags for the knees.
http://www.precisionmountainwear.com/precisionMens.php?product=11


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I hadn't looked at the Fate site, only know that they had some mogul interests at Abasin
> 
> I did find this in a search, but the pants don't have the competition flags for the knees.
> http://www.precisionmountainwear.com/precisionMens.php?product=11



I see why they're calling those mogul pants - because of the reinforced cuffs.


----------

